# Napoleon Bonaparte



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Local papers report that the French Ferry Napoleon Bonaparte damaged alongside in Marseilles by strong winds pushing her onto the jetty. Photos show her with a list appox 7 degrees .


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

borderreiver said:


> Local papers report that the French Ferry *Napoleon Bonaparte *damaged alongside in Marseilles by strong winds pushing her onto the jetty. Photos show her with a list appox 7 degrees .


Were there any RN ships in the vicinity at the time????


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Monts Bay RFA vessel was in the vicinity.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Must be a short haul ferry.

John T


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Local paper show Father Christmas trying to board her.
http://www.laprovence.com/article/actualites/le-moment-critique-approche-pour-le-napoleon-bonaparte


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Further reports of her re floating
http://www.laprovence.com/video/Marseille+%3A+le+Napol%C3%A9on+Bonaparte+enfin+renflou%C3%


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

She has now dry docked
http://www.laprovence.com/article/actualites/a-marseille-le-bonaparte-enfin-hors-deau


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Further news from our local paper.
http://www.laprovence.com/article/a...-un-trou-beant-et-7-tonnes-dacier-a-remplacer


----------

